# Does therapy really help?



## sarah089 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey guys. I've always knew that I had Social anxiety but it hasn't really had much of an impact on my life until I went to college. I've been having a really hard time meeting people and making friends. If I make the slightest effort to talk, I start to panic and cry. I think part of the issue is that I'm really self-conscious of myself. I have a speech disorder that's a bit noticeable and I've just never really liked how I look. I'm at my wits end and I'm looking to find ways to be more outgoing. Also, I'm worried when I do eventually leave college that nobody is going to hire me as a nurse because of my disorder. I was wondering for those of you who have gone to therapy, does it really help you cope with your SA?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I just had my second session after deciding to try it again after probably eight years or so. I already hate it. She just talks about how we need to get me out of the house and around more people etc etc and it just makes me more anxious. I've been hiding away for too long and I'm too old to go through with this. I'm not changing at this point, and I don't think I want to go back for more sessions. It works for some people, but I don't think I'm one of them. I'd say just try it for a while and see what you think. Everyone's experiences will be different.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Therapy does help many people. Also, certain types of therapy are more effective for some people than other types. In my experience, you've kind of got to just jump in and try it. Then if it isn't working, try another type and another therapist before giving up on therapy.


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

sarah089 said:


> Hey guys. I've always knew that I had Social anxiety but it hasn't really had much of an impact on my life until I went to college. I've been having a really hard time meeting people and making friends. If I make the slightest effort to talk, I start to panic and cry. I think part of the issue is that I'm really self-conscious of myself. I have a speech disorder that's a bit noticeable and I've just never really liked how I look. I'm at my wits end and I'm looking to find ways to be more outgoing. Also, I'm worried when I do eventually leave college that nobody is going to hire me as a nurse because of my disorder. I was wondering for those of you who have gone to therapy, does it really help you cope with your SA?


Simply to answer your question: I have had well over a decade of psychotherapy with a large number of therapists. I am not aware of any benefit whatsoever, and in some cases really dangerous things happened (e.g., being ordered to see a psychiatrist for no stated reason, and being prescribed extremely inappropriate medication). That said, for some reason, the *impulse* to go into therapy remains. The impulse to talk about one's life, I think, is very strong. It seems like it should help in some way, but I can't say that it ever helped me.

On the other hand, have you tried probiotics? I have been taking them recently and feel a lot better.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Outlook said:


> On the other hand, have you tried probiotics? I have been taking them recently and feel a lot better.


What's your probiotic regimen? I've been eating yogurt daily for years without any reduction of SA symptoms, but maybe that's not enough?


----------



## Search (Apr 20, 2013)

Depends on the person going. Generally those ordered to go by the courts are typically non compliant. We used to call it Jail Dodging back in the day. Perhaps they still call it the same? It was not until I was ready to kill myself and perhaps a few others that I decided I would try therapy for myself.

For Me ... I can only talk for me. It's without a doubt my criminal past and history of addiction gave me a predisposition to the average clinical approach. The best therapists are those that know how to listen and very tactful when attempting to pursued. Those entrenched in uni books tend to let their own feelings get in the way. Other factors include the payment method - Welfare/Gov Funded Vs Top Dollar instant cash and all that jazz. Having said that, I have met some fairly skillful students yet to burn out. Breath of fresh air while it lasts.

I've been in the game since I was a child. After being screwed over by a man in a children's home that goes by the name of Father.
_________________________________________________________________________

Many suicides later, and after seeing my brother buried ... I figured I would see if there where any professional listeners out there among the so called professionals. I went through quite a few before finding one here and there. Those few I found were and are, worth their weight in Gold.

But the one thing you have to understand ... is you only get out back what you put in. Therapy is not chemical crutches. I don't just pop up and take a swig. I have worked hard to stay on an even keel ... I know without the help I get, I would flip out and be consumed.

For me, therapy has helped me give up the chemical dependency and live a much more healthier lifestyle. I still rely on seeing a therapist, but it's way better and more rewarding than relying on meds.

The question is like asking, is exercise good for me. It's up to you and what you really want. Pills alone are the easy way. Therapy is for people who really want to get better. *Edit *- _"better" is such a limiting view - I think becoming more tolerant and skillful at living in a world as is. Helps one to find space. No need to get better - Not for me at any rate. _

Here's wishing you all the best.


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

shyshisho said:


> What's your probiotic regimen? I've been eating yogurt daily for years without any reduction of SA symptoms, but maybe that's not enough?


I take probiotics in powdered form. I have to mix it with water.


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

shyshisho said:


> What's your probiotic regimen? I've been eating yogurt daily for years without any reduction of SA symptoms, but maybe that's not enough?


http://probiotics101.probacto.com/w...d-which-form-is-the-best-and-most-beneficial/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It can do, but it didn't really help me.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes but you have to work at it.


----------



## dcooperlpc (Sep 21, 2015)

Sarah, as a counselor, I'm biased, but I have seen it work. It doesn't always, and it depends on you, your therapist, and your relationship together. If you feel that your therapist is on your side, it can be very helpful in dealing with many things. That said, I'm very understanding of those who have had bad experiences.


----------



## Livvilivvy (Mar 4, 2015)

I have been going to therapy for 3 years now and have been seeing the same person. I can definitely say it is working for me. For instance, one of the first times I was going, the therapist agreed with what I was saying and all she said was "aww that must suck." And for some reason I took it really offensive and immediately wanted a new therapist. Now I realize that yeah, she agreed, the situation did suck. More recently I've moved to family therapy, my mom comes every time but other family members are welcome. I think it definitely helps people with SA because often times we feel so trapped and uncomfortable by other people and we don't let them in, but if we were more open people would want to meet us. Even just going to the place for therapy is difficult for me but it's easier the more you try.


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

In my experience no therapy did not help me at all. SAD is an incredibly stubborn disorder. You can't just talk someone out of it. Yet I feel like it does depend on circumstances. I tried two therapists with no noticeable difference so maybe it was just my personal circumstances. 

It's nice to have someone to vent to. But you don't need a therapy for it. Having an online friend or someone basically felt like the same thing for me. Keeping a vent journal helped me a lot. I didn't need a therapist to tell me to write in a diary, I was already doing that. Breathing techniques, journals, etc. So I guess it really depends on what you already know about it and what much more can they teach you about your disorder?

Medication is what actually helped me.


----------



## BengalSolitude (Oct 6, 2010)

Therapy works usually for the 'simple' cases. Generalistic people lacking psychological skills or knowledge. You can also open a text-book and look yourself up, in that case. For more serious cases, it doesn't. 
It seems to me the talkative therapists are too busy finding themselves very important and to busy looking for signs of 'crazy' than listening to you and looking who you are. More luck among psychiatrists, psychiatric nurses and social workers.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just started it today. It's better than sitting around doing nothing I guess. I have to make some sort of effort to change at some point.


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

There are many controlled studies supposedly showing that psychotherapy is effective. And yet, online one often finds people who have had therapy doubting that it works. (I am one of them.) How can that be?

I think it may have something to do with the fact that a great many psychological studies are actually pseudo-science. If you don't believe me, please look at this: http://www.sciencemag.org/content/349/6251/aac4716


----------

